
The McRib Arbitrage (2011) - jedroos
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/11/the-mcrib-arbitrage.html
======
jdkee
"And though the sandwich is made of pork shoulder and/or reconstituted pork
offal slurry, ...."

"and we can’t seem to agree on what the McRib is made of — some sources say
pork shoulder, others say a slurry of offal ...."

While I realize in some cultures there is nothing wrong with consuming offal
from my upbringing eating that is a hard no. Makes me wonder what other
"offal" products MickeyDs offers.

On second thought, I have eaten a number of McRibs over the years so perhaps I
like the taste of offal.

